# American Classic Fountain for newbie?



## rick_lindsey (Dec 12, 2008)

Hello!  I asked my wife to stop at woodcraft today and pick me up a couple Euro kits and some micromesh.  She called me from the parking lot and said that she had bought something for me to make for her -- A Fountain Pen!  I told her to go back inside, show the kit to the man at the counter, and ask him to get her the right bushing set, so now I'm the proud owner of one American Classic Fountain Pen kit and a set of bushings.  Of course I don't have the drill bits yet, but I've also go until mid-January to finish this pen.

What have I gotten myself into?  I've turned a Euro at the woodcraft class, a slimline on my own, and I turned my first "solo" Euro today, but i screwed up the nib end (doh!) and may pitch the barrel (my goal is to have 4 Euro's done before we leave for xmas vacation as presents for my dad, father-in-law, stepfather-in-law, and grandfather-in-law).

Are there any gotchas that I should be aware of that I won't get from the woodcraft instruction sheet?

thanks!

-Rick


----------



## fernhills (Dec 12, 2008)

Hi, you want to be careful when you cut the tenon for the Center Band on the cap side, it can be tricky for a new pen turner to get it right on if he or she doesn`t think about how to do it before he or she  starts.


----------



## Mr Vic (Dec 12, 2008)

Rick, When you part off for the center band, you'll be going down to the tube. Simplier then the euro wihich is tricky getting the right width and diameter. Just take it slow. You are beter off not making your part narrow then wide. If you expose too much tube it will interfer with the cap screwing on all the way. I haven't had a problem with it's being too short. Double check the directions and I recommend highlighting the width of the part. I've tried from memory a time or two and used the euro dimension on a screw(ed up) cap. Oh and it never hurt and is cheaper to have some extra tubes laying around the tubeless kits.

And welcome to the addiction...

Vic Vickers


----------



## george (Dec 13, 2008)

Just be a little carefull with the tenon, else is by my opinion quite simple to make. You are so lucky to be able to go and purchase the kits and other needed items by yourself. I must usualy wait 3-4 weeks before delivery is made. I am sure your relatives will be happy with the pens you have made for them.


----------

